# Gaming PC, i7 3770k, 16GB Ram, GTX 690, Bose, ZxR, MMX300, 120Hz Dual Monitor



## DaReaLDeviL (7. Januar 2015)

Gaming PC, i7 3770k, 16GB Ram, GTX 690, Bose, ZxR, MMX300, 120Hz Dual Monitor in in Bubesheim | eBay


Ich verkaufe hier meinen mit Liebe zusammengestelltes High-End-Gaming Setup. Zwar nicht schweren Herzens aber mit ein wenig Wehmut. Der Anlass ist ein sehr freudiger, ich werde Vater und habe für mich entschlossen die Prioriäten neu zu setzten. Ich habe/hatte eine Menge Spaß beim Bau und natürlich auch beim Zocken mit diesem genialen Setup. Die Komponenten bestehen aus SPITZEN EINZEL-KOMPONENTEN und wirken Legen... där im Zusammenspiel.


Einfache überwachung der Wasserkühlung über passende Software  und leichter Transport da die Wasserkühlung im PC sitzt und mit Schnellkupplungen von dem Radiator getrennt werden kann.


Ihr bekommt das Betriebssystem eurer Wahl (Windows 7 Professional oder 8.1 Pro) mit den aktuellsten Treibern und Wasserkühlungssteuerung vorinstalliert. Das System wurde auch schon mit Windows 10 getestet und funktioniert soweit mit der neusten Technical Preview.


*Der PC:*
Gehäuse: Cooler Master | Silencio 550
CPU: Intel | Core i7-3770K Processor @ 4,5 Ghz
RAM: Corsair | Vengeance 16GB Dual DDR3 Kit
GPU: NVidia | EVGA GTX 690
Mainboard: Asus | Maximus V Formula
Sound: Sound Blaster | ZxR 
SSD System: Samsung | 1x 840 Pro 128 GB 
SSD Games Raid 0: Crucial | 2x C300 256 GB
CD-Rom Brenner: Asus | Blueray BC-12B1LT
Netzteil: Enermax | Revolution 85+ 1250
Lüfter: Noiseblocker | 3x 120er PL-1


*Die Pherepherie:*
Dual Monitor: BenQ | XL2420T + XL2420TX
Tastatur: Filco | Majestouch - MX brown
Maus: Mionix | Naos 5000
Boxen: Bose | Computer MusicMonitor
Kopfhörer: Beyerdynamic | MMX 300 Manufaktur 600 Ohm
Gamepad: Microsoft | XBox 360 Wireless Controller


*Die Wasserkühlung:*
Steuerung: Aquacomputer | Aquaero 5 LT Steuerung
Durchflussmesser: Aquacomputer | Highflow
Temparatursensor: Phobya | 3x Thermossensor
Pumpe: Liang | DCC-Pumpe 12V + EK Reservoir
Reservoir: EK | XRES 100 DDC - Acetal
Mainboard Kühlung: EK | Z77 Kit Noth- + Southbridge Kit
CPU Kühlung: EK | Supermacy - Acetal
GPU Kühlung: Aquacomputer | aquagraFX GTX 690
Radiator: Watercool | Mo-Ra 9x120 Pro
Lüfter: Noiseblocker | 9x 120er eLoop


Bei Fragen  hinterlasst mir bitte eine Kontaktmöglichkeit (bevorzugt Telefon) und ich werde versuchen euch umgehend zu antworten.


HaftungsausschlussVersandZahlung
Privatverkauf - der Verkauf erfolgt unter Ausschluss der Gewährleistung.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z4OlSukGcnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Batze (7. Januar 2015)

Cooler PC, aber ich denke für die meisten hier wohl etwas über dem üblichem Budget.


----------

